# Salt Fork Saugeyes



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Fish both Monday and Tuesday with Vibes. Got 6 keepers on Monday and 4 on Tuesday with 1 being around 3 lbs. All fish came out of 18-22 fow.Color didnt seem to matter.The Vibes we used were all 3/8oz.Also got a lot of white bass with several being fish-ohio size.Got 1 Largemouth about 3 1/2lbs.along with several channels with the biggest being around 8-9 lbs.Tried for some Crappies,but with the lake turned over most of the spots we fish were void of them.Got some things to do today but will be back after them on Thursday.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Where are you putting in at?

Isn't the lake on draw down currently? If so - what's the water levels looking like??

thanks!


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I was out there today and you can still get a boat in at the dam. Now the water is low but they are letting it down r-e-a-l slow. It may get ruff in a few days at a few locations to launch at boat. Man, I wish they would wait until somwtime in December to lower the water. Best to check with the park office if your traveling very far to make sure where you can put in.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

There is still 3-4 ft.of water in front of the morning glory ramp,but at the rate it is going down that wont last long.If it goes down the way they say ,about the only place left will be the cabin ramp. Man I hate to see that tho,that ramp it steep and you have to watch you dont drop off the end of it.I saw that happen last time and it takes a wrecker to get you back out.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Rod Bender and I fished Salt Fork yesterday.
It was a pretty tough bite for us and others we talked to.
We worked over several key areas of the lake and we managed two 15" Saugeyes,one dink Saugeye,a couple white Bass and Crappies.
Surface water temp was still 52 degrees in most areas.
The bite should improve when it gets into the 40's


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The water temp.was 51.2 the first day we were out,but with the warm weather it comes right back up.Like you said when it gets down into the 40s it bunches the shad up and the Saugeyes will be under them. The hard part is running across the right school of bait.The Eyes I have been getting are just scattered on flats. I just get 1 here and 1 there.The shad are scattered as well.It wont be long now tho.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

How about the north salem ramps? they usually hold a little more water than the dam. I know that year they lowered it like 5', I put in there once.....had to use the trolling motor to get out of there - but did it!

HAHA! I wouldn't do that again, but that was when the water was drastically low.........if they aren't going that low - you should be able to put in there.


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

how do you get to the cabin launches?weve been launching at morning glory but its been getting kinda risky the last few times.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

You go in the main entrance like you are going to the Lodge,but just before the Lodge there is a rd.to the right that takes you to the cabins.There is a sign posted for the cabins. Was on the lake again today and got 4 Saugeye ( largest was 4lb. ) along with the usual amount of white bass. All were taken on Firetiger 3/8 oz.Vibes in 18-22 fow.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i been down around salt fork the last couple of days and been wanting to fish out there but i have no boat and aint very familiar with the lake except along freedom road close to rocky fork and the public hunting grounds.....so i was wondering if anyone can tell me a good bank fishing spots


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Before I got a boat , I did good fishing off the dock at the cabin ramp. Fish off the one closest to the ramp. The creek channel runs in pretty close to the ramp there.I used bass minnows under a slip bobber and with a 1/8oz.jighead. I got some pretty decent sized crappie and Saugeyes the last time I fished there.Hope this works for you.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Tiny Tim said:


> Before I got a boat , I did good fishing off the dock at the cabin ramp. Fish off the one closest to the ramp. The creek channel runs in pretty close to the ramp there.I used bass minnows under a slip bobber and with a 1/8oz.jighead. I got some pretty decent sized crappie and Saugeyes the last time I fished there.Hope this works for you.


thanks.....i am headed back to kimbolton over this weekend to visit friends and family i should find some time to stop there and fish alittle


----------



## Sr.Jigger (Feb 17, 2005)

I got a spot I like to bank fish from you could try. Coming from Cambridge on SR-22 the first place you see water on the lake side there's a 12' culvert going under the state route connecting the big cove to the lake. Man - I've caught everything there. You've got to park on the township rd berm and not the state route if you don't want a ticket but the culvert is right there close anyhow.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

Sr.Jigger said:


> I got a spot I like to bank fish from you could try. Coming from Cambridge on SR-22 the first place you see water on the lake side there's a 12' culvert going under the state route connecting the big cove to the lake. Man - I've caught everything there. You've got to park on the township rd berm and not the state route if you don't want a ticket but the culvert is right there close anyhow.


are you talking about where the first set of s turns are on 22 where it looks like a over spill


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

well i was thinking if one of you guys want to meet up at salt fork and do some fishing i have a couple of spots here in muskingum county to fish...i live right on the muskingum river i can spit from my back door to the river...i also have my own dock and a privete boat launch we can do some fishing


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Anybody fishing accross from the cabins this morning?? seen a couple boats anchored here and there.


----------

